# Essential Oils from Soap Making Resource?



## hlansford (May 18, 2016)

Has anyone tried essential oils from this company?  Their prices are very reasonable.  I'm searching for a company to buy them from for use in soaps and body care products, if anyone has any other recommendations.  Thanks!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 18, 2016)

I haven't personally used them but they generally get pretty good reviews from those that have.  

You may want to check New Directions, Liberty Natural, Camden Grey.  These have been recommended many times as well.

I don't use a lot of EO's as my customers seem to prefer FO's.


----------



## lenarenee (May 18, 2016)

I have ordered a few and am very happy with them. Lemon myrtle, lemon 5x, spearmint, peppermint. I would absolutely order from them again.
Their prices can be high, but they when they have a sale - it's a great one.
Processing is slower than expected, but I don't sell so doesn't bother me as it makes me practice patience. 

Lemon myrtle and lemon eo were absolutely delicious!


----------



## hlansford (May 18, 2016)

Thanks to you both!  I will order some small sizes and try them out...as well as some of the other companies mentioned.


----------



## grassyriver (May 21, 2016)

I have ordered a few EOs from them and they've been wonderful. I recommend them for sure. And I love the little freebie bag that comes with every order.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (May 31, 2016)

grassyriver said:


> And I love the little freebie bag that comes with every order.



I haven't tried their EO's, but I've ordered other things from them with good results. Seriously, the freebie bag is chocked full of all sorts of goodies (and in usable quantities, too!). I'm going to be ordering more from them, I think, especially since WSP did their big price adjustment...but that's a rant for another thread.


----------



## Seawolfe (May 31, 2016)

They were my first place I ordered from, and still my go-to for EOs, natural colorants and some oils. Never been disappointed, and very responsive if you have a question.


----------



## hlansford (Jun 10, 2016)

Thank you, everyone, for your input!  I am going to order some oils and try them out.  I did order some other stuff from them and really enjoyed the goodie bag!


----------



## jtbailey1030 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi!

I've bought EOs from them before and have been happy with them, but I feel that their shipping costs are unreasonably high. Since then, I buy from Bulk apothecary. Their prices are by far the lowest I've found, the quality and smells, wonderful, and pricing reasonable. I haven't bought from the other company since. Check them out!


----------



## WhiteRiverSoap (Apr 11, 2017)

*Soap-making-resource Unresponsive*

Ordered a mold from them nearly 1 month ago.  Despite several messages and multiple emails, I have not heard from them.  Their website phone number to call for order help is only a voice mail message and the message box is full - worried about how to get my $$ back. :-?


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 11, 2017)

WhiteRiverSoap said:


> Ordered a mold from them nearly 1 month ago. Despite several messages and multiple emails, I have not heard from them. Their website phone number to call for order help is only a voice mail message and the message box is full - worried about how to get my $$ back. :-?


 
Hello and welcome!

This is an older post. Please read the rules/recommendations for the forum. You may want to start a new thread as people tend to avoid old threads.

Also, when you have a minute go to the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.

Again welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello and welcome! :wave:

Ditto what Shari said^^^. Best to make a new thread instead of posting to an old one if you want your questions/comments to be seen, since many members tend to avoid opening old threads. See the SMF guidelines regarding the pros and cons of necroposting here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=574424&postcount=2 

For what it's worth, Soapmaking Resources has been having some slow turnaround shipping times lately (see this thread here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=62615&highlight=resource ), but their products are well worth the wait. I have their acrylic planer and I love it. 


IrishLass


----------

